# Trouble learning? Will I be able to go to college?



## cellogrl

I'm a 17 year old cellist and I want to go to school for performance. I take lessons at the Clevelend Institute of Music and I would love to go there in a year, but I'm worried about how I'd do. My grades aren't very good, and I've struggled horribly with math for as long as I can remember. I have about a 3.0 or a little under that. I'm not very good at reading music either, it took me a long time and I can't really sightread. My chamber music coach wanted me to get checked for a disability but my parents don't want me to, and my school said they don't think I have one. I feel like I slow my quartet down because it takes me a long time to get things, especially rythm. I practice about 2 hours a day and I work a couple times a week with my quartet. We've been on NPR and did Fischoff last year. I really want to continue with music, but do you think a college would let me in? This is a video o my quartet:


----------



## Morimur

It's unfortunate that neither your parents or school support an evaluation for a potential learning disability. If possible, I suggest that you double your practice time. All you can control is the amount of effort you put into your studies, everything else isn't worth worrying over. Later on, as you become financially independent, I would suggest undergoing a professional evaluation for the said disability.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

As an experienced academic at University, I strongly recommend that if you suspect that you might have a disability, then get professional advice as soon as you can.

Secondly, if you don't get in to college now, then it isn't the end of the world. I supervised a guy in his 80s to do his PhD recently and my latest PhD student is over 70 .... a little late for a new career path, possibly, but the point is that some people reach their potential a bit later on in life than the traditional early twenties


----------



## Jaws

I couldn't find any information of audition pieces for Cleveland but I found this for the Guildhall School of Music and Drama in London. 
http://www.gsmd.ac.uk/music/auditions/undergraduate_audition_requirements/


----------

